
How would you get around the wall? - aronsemle
http://www.aroundthewall.us
======
throwaway___111
Around the wall through the empty portions. [https://www.usatoday.com/border-
wall/us-mexico-interactive-b...](https://www.usatoday.com/border-wall/us-
mexico-interactive-border-map/)

------
doose_droppa
a long walk up the beach and scuba gear, and a sudden sprint into the bushes

